# Cleary 3336F users...



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you tell me how much Cleary 3336 F (teaspoon or in ml) you add to 1 gallon of water for fighting orchids diseases (or best.. for 1 litre since gallon are not always the same size around the world). I used it for orchids for drenching and foliar application but I am not sure I did the best dilution. 

Found in the Web:

1/2 to 1 teaspoon per gallon

and...2 teaspoons per gallon


----------



## DavidCampen (Aug 31, 2013)

I have been using 10 grams per 8 liters; this would be about 10 ml per 8 liters.


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2013)

I use one teaspoon per gallon. I'm an ignorant American and
cannot use the metric system at all. I don't actually think two teaspoons
would hurt any Paphs. unless temperature is really high.

I don't touch the foliage with Cleary's. I drench the potting medium throughly.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you abax and David!



abax said:


> I'm an ignorant American and
> cannot use the metric system at all.



Please don't write you are ignorant because you don't use metric system!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually, a lot of Americans are quite stubborn about sticking to a far less
precise system than the metric system. I am ignorant and feel somewhat
embarrassed about it. My husband is a Scot and worked in Saudi and Egypt for many years and can do the conversion easily...so I ask him.
Makes me quite lazy!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 2, 2013)

I would also be lazy if I had access to a walking talking calculator!


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2013)

Ermon is a mechanical engineer...what can I say! Engineers aren't like
regular people. ;>)


----------

